# Looking for Builders Serta



## Neil Sauders (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone
We have just bought (we sign for in sept) a property in Serta.
We are looking for a good builder if anyone can recommend one.
Property needs redesign and new roof, bathroom, kitchen etc.
Cheers
Neil


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Neil,

I can highly recommend a very good English speaking builder in that area but you need to rack up another post before I can send you a PM with his details.

In the meantime, I can tell you he's done two renovations to different parts of our property and has done a very good job at a very fair price on both........ if you want to come and take a look at the quality of his work, you're very welcome...... we're at exit 21 of the IC8 which is only a 30 minute drive from you.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

When we signed for our house we had been advised to ask at the local builders merchant or cafe for a good builder. We found a builder who spoke a little English at the local builders merchant. He took use to see some of his work and the people we met couldn't speak more highly of his work so we used him. He will be back again when we get permission for the next job we want doing.

Krystyna


----------

